# Tesla Model Y Wheel and Tire Guide



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

To all potential Tesla Model Y owners, we started a wheel and tire guide!

Since the 2020 Tesla Model Y has not been released, this is a guide based on information to the best of our knowledge. The information in this guide is based on photos, insider data, and sightings of the Tesla Model Y prototypes.

https://tsportline.com/blogs/owners-guide/the-tesla-model-y-wheel-and-tire-guide


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Hmm. 
So about 1.6" (41.5mm) increase in overall diameter over Model 3.
So you can't share tires/wheel combos between your Model 3 and Model Y.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Model Y Wheel Guide updated to reflect the current Tesla configurator!


----------



## Musclez (Nov 30, 2018)

Any chance you have any of the uberturbine in silver?


----------

